# Who was sleeping with who?



## Jaycole1989 (Apr 27, 2012)

Out of interest who was sleeping with who backstage current or back in the day?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Define "back in the day". You wanna know who was sleeping with the Fabulous Moolah? I sure as hell don't.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Assume everybody lol, honestly.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Apparently Batista and HBK smashed every female backstage.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ah yes what a great post to have as your first


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Sunny and.....well everyone.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HBK was sleeping with Sunny, even took her on vacation with him once.

Missy Hyatt has been with damn near everybody. She is like the Karine Steffans of wrestling.

CM Punk has ran thru numerous female wrestlers on the indy scene.

Raven had a relationship with Francine. Shane Douglas and Tommy Dreamer did as well.

If I'm not mistaken, D-Von Dudley had a relationship with Kimona.

Supposedly, there was something between Batista and Melina.

Lita has been around.

Brian Pillman messed with Terri Runnels.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Let me put it this way: There is enough genetic material backstage to spawn a new lifeform at this point


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Assume everybody lol, honestly.


Beat me to this, everybody is/was sleeping with everybody


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Apparently Bret Hard had seen some Sunny days according to HBK

I think Randy Machoman Savage and Liz did it on a few occasions

Same with Terri Runnels and Goldust, 


But I have never seen any footage of it so I cant prove it.

But what I can prove is that X-Pac did Chyna, because there are actual footage of that IIRC


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if John Cena has fucked most of them.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

sandmans wife was known to whore around alot


i think i heard harcore holly messed around with ivory


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Missy Hyatt was biggest whore for years out of all of them including the guys and still is always active on the prowl. Has probably done more wrestlers than some popular pornstars have fucked male performers in their career if that helps number wise.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Missy Hyatt was biggest whore for years out of all of them including the guys and still is always active on the prowl. Has probably done more wrestlers than some popular pornstars have fucked male performers in their career if that helps number wise.


I can honestly say I would still tag Missy Hyatt. I do respect her for admitting she has slept around.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Actually come to think of it one wrestler that never gets mentioned in this discussion from back in the day was Andre The Giant. Everybody that was ever around him back in the 70's and 80's will tell you he partied hard and was larger than life and ladies were always all over him. He'd probably easily make a top ten list of professional wrestlers with huge sexual resumes list.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

if you believe in wife swapping then kimberly ddps wife and eric may have had fling. david flair/ stacy / stacy/test torrie/ kidman others i can think on top of my head.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Missy Hyatt was biggest whore for years out of all of them including the guys and still is always active on the prowl. Has probably done more wrestlers than some popular pornstars have fucked male performers in their career if that helps number wise.


She wasn't a bigger whore than Wilt Chamberlain. That much I'm sure of.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Edge was banging Lita, and I don't mean kayfabe wise.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Berkajr said:


> Apparently Bret Hard had seen some Sunny days according to HBK
> 
> I think Randy Machoman Savage and Liz did it on a few occasions
> 
> ...


Well since those 2 were actually married in real life I would hope so


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont think we will ever know


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Vince and Linda
Stephanie and Macho Man
Pat Patterson and Hulk Hogan


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

Bossdude said:


> Vince and Linda
> Stephanie and Macho Man
> Pat Patterson and Hulk Hogan


patterson? the disciple for sure.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Berkajr said:


> Apparently Bret Hard had seen some Sunny days according to HBK
> 
> I think Randy Machoman Savage and Liz did it on a few occasions
> 
> ...


I'd say Liz and Randy did it more than a few occasions considering they were married in real life at one point lol.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

saturn and moppi


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Edge was banging Lita, and I don't mean kayfabe wise.




no doubt, and i dont know if they really had sex live on raw but we do know for sure lita got naked and more than likey went down on edge


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

HHH and Linda.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

I bet Jericho and Stephanie fucked each other around 2000.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, Pat Patterson tagged a few asses during his time in WWE. Problem is, they where male asses.

As Brickhouse Brown said, guys had to "play protocol" to get ahead. He claims that HBK, Tito Santana and a few names I'm forgetting all "played protocol" to further their careers.

So, I can imagine what the females had to do but it's not as bad. They are made to get penetrated but for a guy to give up his goods for a "possible" push, well now that's just nasty (in my Cleveland Brown voice).


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Ubereem said:


> no doubt, and i dont know if they really had sex live on raw but we do know for sure lita got naked and more than likey went down on edge



It's...still real to you, isn't it?

Kelly Kelly and apparently everyone on the roster.

Layla and Cody Rhodes, Cody Rhodes and Beth Phoenix, Beth and Punk...

And again pointing out that Lita having relationships with two guys in her WWE career does not constitute "getting around" in the sense that one would say, describe Melina's alleged accomplishments.

Ashley Massaro was with Matt Hardy and Paul London...and judging by Carlito's shoot he probably slept with everyone on the roster. Matt was also known to get around with a lot of the divas as well.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

Crowking said:


> It's...still real to you, isn't it?




nah her tits are totally fake but still nice as shown, i would suck on them


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nikki Bella & Dolph Ziggler - She says that they were dating in an interview but can't find it

Brie Bella & Daniel Bryan - Was suppose to turn in to a storyline with Aj and Brie but was dropped cusz the Bella's might be leaving

Cm Punk & Beth Phoenix/Maria Kanellis/Traci Brooks/Daffney/Kelly Kelly/Lita - most are well documented & Maria Kanellis has said that she was told that Cm Punk and Kelly Kelly were fooling around while both in ECW

John Cena & Mickie James - While in OVW

Brock Lesnar & Sable - they're married and have children together

The Undertaker & Michelle McCool - Are married

Torrie Wilson & Billy Kidman - Where once married

Dolph Ziggler & Kelly Kelly - Randy Orton said they slept together in an interview where he said that Kelly Kelly has slept with a lot of the wrestlers & Ziggler is the only name he confirmed

Chris Jericho & Kelly Kelly - you can find pics of them kissing on the web


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ubereem said:


> no doubt, and i dont know if they really had sex live on raw but *we do know for sure lita got naked and more than likey went down on edge*


....

Welp, if a smark six years later still thinks they did stuff, they must have done something right.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

And here was I thinking this was gonna be a discussion on best theme music


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Well since those 2 were actually married in real life I would hope so


Well yeah I would hope so too, but you know how it is in Wrestling with rumors. and as long as I've not seen any photgraphic evidence I cant prove they actually did it.


But as for couples or people sleeping around

*Terri Runnels did Brian Pillman, was married to Goldust dated New Jack a while back. 

*Miss Liz was married to Savage and then dated Luger

*Lita did a bunch of guys, Edge, Matt, lots of Indy guys

*Mark Henry did Mae Young

*According to Warrior, Hogan was into wifeswapping and claimed Hogan offered Linda to him but he declined.

*I do believe there is a rumour that Sherri did both Harlem Heats

*Chyna did Hunter and X-Pac

*Jake Roberts probably did Rockin Robin

*Brian Lee slept with Undertakers wife in mid 1990's which eventually led to his departure from WWE

*Sunny is rumored to have done the whole or most of the Cliq gang and Bret Hard


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Pat Patterson apparently did Brooklyn Brawler and Paul Roma


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Could be wrong but I think that HHH guy was sleeping with Stephanie McMahon. Might need to check up on that one though.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

If someone stuck a gun to your head and told you that your life depended on this question what would your answer be?

Here's the question.

Did The Rock have sex with Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Macho Man tapped a lot of pussy back in the day , according to Gorgeous George , he slept with her sister while they were going out , hell when she found out he told her he wants to have a threesome lol 

the guy was a true Mack .. RIP


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The Miz and Maryse


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

what surprise that kelly kelly hasn't been mentioned that much. According to an Orton interview she slept with almost the entire lockerroom.

Also CM Punk according to various sites has had relationships with Maria Kanellis, Daffney, Lita, Beth Phoenix and the sister of Steve Corino.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> what surprise that kelly kelly hasn't been mentioned that much. According to an Orton interview she slept with almost the entire lockerroom.
> 
> Also CM Punk according to various sites has had relationships with Maria Kanellis, Daffney, Lita, Beth Phoenix and the sister of Steve Corino.


Allison Danger.

Yeah, CM Punk was getting it in on the indy scene. Didn't he have a relationship with Alexis Laree aka Mickie James?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

goham202 said:


> Allison Danger.
> 
> Yeah, CM Punk was getting it in on the indy scene. Didn't he have a relationship with Alexis Laree aka Mickie James?


From what I understand yes


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Allison Danger.
> 
> Yeah, CM Punk was getting it in on the indy scene. Didn't he have a relationship with Alexis Laree aka Mickie James?


Yes i remember reading that somewhere however can't find it now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> Yes i remember reading that somewhere however can't find it now.


Such a lucky devil that CM Punk is.

Also, I remember hearing Raven had a relationship with Becky Bayless while he was in ECW. I do find Becky attractive but I'm hoping this took place at the end of Raven's second run, because if it took place before 2000, that means Becky was underage.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

Berkajr said:


> Well yeah I would hope so too, but you know how it is in Wrestling with rumors. and as long as I've not seen any photgraphic evidence I cant prove they actually did it.


Uh... Terri and Dustin Rhodes have a daughter together. I'm pretty fucking sure that means they did it at one point.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ was with Jay Lethal from 2007 (sometime after she enrolled in his wrestling school) till 2010, and is now with Trent Barreta since late 2010.

Also, Wade Barrett and Alicia Fox were together, not sure if they still are or not.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Batista was running the Diva division


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought this was going to be about the song 'My Time'?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Off the top of my head...

Beaulah McGillicutty - Tommy Dreamer
Beth Phoenix - CM Punk
Chyna - HHH & XPac
Debra - Steve Austin & Steve McMichael
(Miss) Elizabeth - Lex Luger & Randy Savage
Gail Kim - Doug Basham
Jacqueline - Jeff Jarrett
The Kat - Jerry Lawler
Kelly Kelly - Test
Layla - Cody Rhodes
Lita - CM Punk, Edge & Matt Hardy
Maria Kanellis - CM Punk & Mike Bennett
Melina - Batista & John Morrison
Michelle McCool - Undertaker
Mickie James - CM Punk & John Cena 
Missy Hyatt - Eddie Gilbert & Jake Roberts
Natalya Neidhart - Tyson Kidd
Sable - Brock Lesnar & Marc Mero
Stephanie McMahon - HHH
Sunny - Chris Candido & Shawn Michaels
Terri Runnels - Brian Pillma, Goldust & New Jack
Vickie Guerrero - Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

Kane and Katie Vick


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do people care about this shit?

Fuck, you have a lot of time on your hands to care about who is fucking who.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Am I the only one who thought this was going to be about the song 'My Time'?


:lmao

I wont lie i thought that same line of thinking as you were lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Am I the only one who thought this was going to be about the song 'My Time'?


No, LOL. I thought it was, too. Should have known better.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I wont lie i thought that same line of thinking as you were lol


I also considered that--I thought it was going to be a snide Chyna/Triple H joke.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Triple H and Stephanie.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

jj87uk said:


> And here was I thinking this was gonna be a discussion on best theme music





CM12Punk said:


> Am I the only one who thought this was going to be about the song 'My Time'?



LMAO. Thought the exact same thing when I saw the title.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Catalanotto said:


> Why do people care about this shit?
> 
> Fuck, you have a lot of time on your hands to care about who is fucking who.


I don't understand it either.


----------

